# Enregistrer commande "say" AppleScript en MP3



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Je vais droit au but, exemple:

dans Editeur applescipt:


```
say "bonjour"
```

Quand on exécute, le mac doit "bonjour"

Je voudrais avoir ça en mp3 et non pas en tant qu'application.

Comment faire?

Merci

P-W


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

pas compris

soit tu veux un script

soit tu veux un mp3
( rie ne t'empêche d'enregistrer un fichier audio de ce qui est audible)

soit tu veux un script pour lancer un mp3


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Mai 2014)

En fait je veux avoir en mp3 la phrase que je fais dire au mac avec la voix du mac.

En gros j'aimerais enregistrer en "piste audio" plutôt qu'en tant que "application"


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

donc il faut lancer un enregistreur audio au moment où tu lances l'appli ( le script)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Mai 2014)

Audacity peut faire ça ?

Ca capterait le son directement ou alors ça utiliserait le micro interne pour enregistrer le son sortant des HP ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

je ne me suis jamais penché là dessus en detail en 10.9

( il te faudra  le module soundflower )
c'est expliqué...chez audacity
http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/tutorial_recording_computer_playback_on_mac.html


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Mai 2014)

merci je jette un oeil de suite

Apparemment, ça va jusqu'à oSX 10.8. J'essaye quand même.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------

Merci @pascalformac
Ca marche impeccablement bien


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Merci @pascalformac
> Ca marche impeccablement bien


ah ok
ca m'évite d'avoir à tester en 10.9
Après il te reste à remixer pour en faire un truc personnalisé
(et avec les options dans audacity on peut s'amuser)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Mai 2014)

Oui, J'ai dû aussi télécharger "Lame" pour exporter depuis Audacity en mp3.


----------



## tatouille (28 Mai 2014)

http://www.macports.org/install.php


```
>$ sudo port install lame
>$ say -o hello.aiff -v 'VoxName' 'Hello'
>$ lame -b 48 hello.aiff hello.mp3
```


----------

